# Don't rain on me



## ICE (Jul 8, 2011)

H/O permit for a BBQ island.  H/O is a structural engineer.  I told him that he would have to cover the sink.  This is what he did.  He even provided a glass of water so that I could test it.


----------



## Moscow (Jul 8, 2011)

I have a question: Why would he have to cover the sink?

That is a new one and if it is required I just might have to start enforcing it.

Thanks

Justin


----------



## ICE (Jul 8, 2011)

Justin,

Just in case it rains.  We don't want rain water getting into the sanitary sewer system where it will be treated.


----------



## Moscow (Jul 8, 2011)

AWWWW! I see, I make out side floor drain go to the strom sewer just never thought of out side BBQ needing to have a cover for the same reason. Thanks for the education

Justin


----------



## Jobsaver (Jul 9, 2011)

ICE said:
			
		

> Justin,Just in case it rains.  We don't want rain water getting into the sanitary sewer system where it will be treated.


Wastewater utility prerogative . . . not a code requirement.


----------



## mark handler (Jul 9, 2011)

Ask the homeowner/engineer to design it for *wind *and rain combo


----------



## Architect1281 (Jul 9, 2011)

So the scope of the problem would be a 6"/24 hour 100 year rainfall event in a hole max say 6.5 square feet that produces

less than a 30 gal trash can full of water. I can see where that would tax the system.

curious would the average annual rainfall even exceed 100 gal


----------



## mark handler (Jul 9, 2011)

Arch1281

In addition to the rainfall rate, you need to consider the volume of the sink and the size of the drain line

And how many area "floor" drains they put in.....Connected to the sewer....


----------



## ICE (Jul 9, 2011)

Architect1281 said:
			
		

> So the scope of the problem would be a 6"/24 hour 100 year rainfall event in a hole max say 6.5 square feet that produces less than a 30 gal trash can full of water. I can see where that would tax the system.
> 
> curious would the average annual rainfall even exceed 100 gal


A conservative guess on the number of these in our jurisdiction would be 5000.  The gallons that they capture can't be close to 100 each, probably closer to 25.  That comes out to 125,000 gallons.  In a wet year that could double.  I could be way off.  A drop in the sewer treatment bucket.


----------



## mark handler (Jul 9, 2011)

Separation of sewer and storm discharge meets the federal NPDES (National Pollution Discharge Elimination System)  and Storm water managementplan,  best practices


----------



## Mark K (Jul 9, 2011)

You have stuck it to the H/O by making him go through the drill but I will suggest that short of outlawing exterior sinks that it will have little effect.  How many people will consistently install the cover when they are done, especially if the BBQ gets rained out?  How will you enforce continued compliance?

Does this mean that exterior water fountains must also be covered?  The area may be smaller but the number will likely be larger.


----------



## mark handler (Jul 9, 2011)

water fountains or "Drinking fountains"

Many times Drinking fountains are plumbed to a drywell


----------



## mark handler (Jul 9, 2011)

Illegal stormwater connections and damaged stormwater pipes are overloading the sewer system, forcing sewage through manhole covers and on to streets and private property.

Recent heavy rain has caused several manhole blowouts, spewing sewage-tainted water out on to the streets

Heavy rain and resulting runoff can contribute to backups as stormwater overloads sewer pipes and forces wastewater back into basements and other areas.

Poor location or design also may be to blame, and homeowners are responsible for problems on their property.

http://www.news-leader.com/article/20110427/NEWS01/104270387/Overloaded-pipes-flood-basements-create-headaches


----------



## Rio (Jul 9, 2011)

The amount of water that a sink like that will introduce to a sewer, as pointed out, is negligible.  Outside floor drains encompassing hundreds or thousands of square feet are a valid concern but to be putting the screws to somebody because a a counter with a sink will get some rainwater in it seems to be pushing it.


----------



## Rio (Jul 9, 2011)

mark handler said:
			
		

> Ask the homeowner/engineer to design it for *wind *and rain combo


No problem, four bricks, one at each corner and wind/rain combo cover is good to go.


----------



## MtnArch (Jul 10, 2011)

Rio said:
			
		

> The amount of water that a sink like that will introduce to a sewer, as pointed out, is negligible.  Outside floor drains encompassing hundreds or thousands of square feet are a valid concern but to be putting the screws to somebody because a a counter with a sink will get some rainwater in it seems to be pushing it.


Welcome to our California world!


----------



## Jobsaver (Jul 10, 2011)

Leaky and broken public and private sewer lines are by far the greatest contributor to introducing stormwater into the sanitary sewer in our jurisdiction. I think it is the same in most others.

One argument I have heard against allowing the introduction of condensate from HVAC applliances into a sanitary sewer system via the building drain, is that the condensate is so acidic as to kill certain bacteria commonly used to treat sewage.


----------



## Architect1281 (Jul 10, 2011)

The adressed this situation in Somolia by banning rainfall and you see what happened.

(red flag, 15 yards intentional foul, unnecessary roughness

Get the cover from the last Stainless gas grill that you retired and hinge it over the sink?

(until the BO signs)  {Delay of Game player ejected}


----------



## mark handler (Jul 10, 2011)

He would have been better off cutting a plywood cover with a notch for the faucet,  Painting all edges


----------



## Mule (Jul 11, 2011)

Food for thought. What about the vent stacks on the roof? They are like a rain gauge. Are we going to start requiring some type of cover for them also?


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Jul 11, 2011)

Is it possible preventing water from entering the drain systems is getting out of hand? I saw a program where a college had toilets with a flush button one for number 1 and a second button for number 2, saving water! Will the college be digging up the lawn because there's not enough water in the line to move the solids.

Wonder what that invoice will cost?

pc1


----------



## Mule (Jul 11, 2011)

I wonder what button they would use if they had been partying the night before? Anybody remember the Schlitz sh......s?


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Jul 11, 2011)

Mule, Can't drink it! And you are so right about the end results!!!

I switched to Lonestar!!

pc1


----------



## pwood (Jul 11, 2011)

here it was blitz and the next day was blitzkreig!


----------

